# 2x4 perch



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I see perches that lookl llike they're made of 2x4 stubs , how long are they. Also whats a good size for box perches.


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*2x4*

I just cut 75 today from scrap. Mine are 6" with a little 45 at each corner. I like them and work great for me.
Jack


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Action said:


> I just cut 75 today from scrap. Mine are 6" with a little 45 at each corner. I like them and work great for me.
> Jack


Box perches should be 12" x 12" for homers and larger birds. I have some that are 12" by 10" high for my rollers which are smaller than the homers. I make box perches from 5/4" x 4" stock because I was able to buy twenty-two 12' pieces on clearance at Lowes for $2.14 each. My local Lowes decided not to carry the 12' lengths any more and marked them down. I went back with my trailer and bought every one.

Some people make box perches from larger stock such as x6" or x8" boards. It separates the birds more and is supposed to cut down on fighting. I haven't had any problems with x4" stock. Most of my box perches are just 5/4" x 4" sections between wall studs in the loft.


----------

